# 1ST Pup Born! Northern Inuit



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

1st puppy born!!!! 12:21PM 

Grey dog pup.

Don't be asking for photos as right now I haven't slept all night and likely to tell you were to shove the camera.:whistling2:
I'll put photos up when SHE and I are up to it.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Will await further updates as the pups arrive, but won't ask for any photos! :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, since as I have flu syptoms and have had a headache since Friday morning. Vomiting Friday Night and generally feel like crap, I get sick of people demanding pics with no care at all for the Bitch or Me.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope mummy dog and puppies are ok! 

Sounds like you need lots of rest after this Pimp! x


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

congrats on first pup, hope you and mum are ok, i know how exhauting and demanding it is when pups are on there way. any more yet?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Well, since as I have flu syptoms and have had a headache since Friday morning. Vomiting Friday Night and generally feel like crap, I get sick of people demanding pics with no care at all for the Bitch or Me.


Quite understand - was just trying to lighten up a bit.

I'm happy to wait.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Quite understand - was just trying to lighten up a bit.
> 
> I'm happy to wait.


 
Aye, I know, just another forum I am on. Get demands, and I mean demands, no please or anything, and daily! Like I have nothing else to do than take 100's of photos everytime they need a fix. Really gets annoying. That and for last few days have also had people phoning for the kittens from rose, the cat we took in and then had to have a c section on. 
Swear to god, soo many fecking rejects who I wouldn't let have a **** soaked rag let alone a kitten.
Me: 'Are you happy for a CPL homechecker to come and check you out?'
Callers: 'Erm, no It's not for me.' or 'No I am not, thought it was a private add not a f**king rescue' or 'My last cat died, no idea why, just got ill and died'

So you can imagine my answers to them!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

2 boys in that pic, all your getting as I am rushed off my feet lol

1st was 16oz, 2nd 18oz. 

Very very long night ahead as she is a slow whelper who really takes her time and sleeps between each pup.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

:flrt: gorgeous pups  come on Karma get pushing


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> :flrt: gorgeous pups  come on Karma get pushing


 
Aye, give you lots of choice on your boy lol


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations hun!!!
Hope you, mum and pups are doing okay and Get lots of rest


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

congrats hun!, hope things are going okay!.

Pups look chunky and healthy which is great! Mum sounds like she has the right idea! (not good for you though!)


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i want a girl, let me know if/when one pops out :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

cbreakenridge said:


> Congratulations hun!!!
> Hope you, mum and pups are doing okay and Get lots of rest


 
She's fine! Gone back to bloody sleep!

Hubby has just cooked a fab roasted Pheasant tea and currently upstairs eating with the kids lol While I can't eat, smells so nice and yet making my stomach turn at the same time.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, give you lots of choice on your boy lol



Yes! i can see me staying up tonight with you! kept waking up every hour last night checking my phone!! 


taken that Logan was the dog that got me interested in NI's just love him


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> She's fine! Gone back to bloody sleep!
> 
> Hubby has just cooked a fab roasted Pheasant tea and currently upstairs eating with the kids lol While I can't eat, smells so nice and yet making my stomach turn at the same time.



lol us talking about pheasant earlier made me get some pheasant breast out the freezer just cooking it for my tea :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful pups!!!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Congratulations! 

I hope Mum is doing well and you both manage to get some well earned rest at some point soon ((hugs))


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

3rd pup. bitch.

all bitches will not take bookings on at all as I am keeping 2 myself. So until I decide which 2 I am keeping then none will be booked.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Crikey, she really is taking her time. Good luck and congrats on the pups already born . I'm really sorry if I've missed it somewhere but how many are you expecting?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

cpiggott22 said:


> Crikey, she really is taking her time. Good luck and congrats on the pups already born . I'm really sorry if I've missed it somewhere but how many are you expecting?


 
by the size of her still, around 10.

could be more or could be less.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

:gasp: wow! You really have got a long night ahead of you, all the best to you all. I have no idea about puppies whatsoever so I genuinely ask this out of curiosity but is it more dangerous to the pups if it takes the bitch a long time to have them? Not that I'm trying to imply anything whatsoever but a couple of hours between each one seems likes ages to me......*blushes at own ignorance*


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

hope there all healthy and mum is ok- and you lol 

best of luck with it all!!!

heres to a smooth delivery xxxx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

cpiggott22 said:


> :gasp: wow! You really have got a long night ahead of you, all the best to you all. I have no idea about puppies whatsoever so I genuinely ask this out of curiosity but is it more dangerous to the pups if it takes the bitch a long time to have them? Not that I'm trying to imply anything whatsoever but a couple of hours between each one seems likes ages to me......*blushes at own ignorance*


No probs.
If a bitch is pushing and nothing is being produced for an hour, then thats when to worry. 
If bitch is having a huge litter they can seriously take time between pups, resting up between. Some can take a couple of days.
Been breeding for 14 yrs so I when to worry and when not to. 
This bitch is a slow whelper. I know her well, she was asleep once and had a pup. She didn't even notice.

All are 1lb, 1lb 3oz, 1lb 2oz so far. so decent weights for the breed.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Hope everything is going okay for mum and the pups, and hope you will finally get a rest/recouperate too Pimperella. Can you manage to nap whilst "mum" is inbetween whelping??

Jules


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Basilbrush said:


> Hope everything is going okay for mum and the pups, and hope you will finally get a rest/recouperate too Pimperella. Can you manage to nap whilst "mum" is inbetween whelping??
> 
> Jules


 
I would but she's not the kind of bitch that you can. No action and she shows no signs then a pup falls out.

I'll get a rest when she's finshed or when I have got the kids off to school in the morning.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

the 2 boys and 1 girl. I do like the girl. Same colour as Logan. But will wait to see what other gorls are like before I make my choice.


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the birth of your puppies! They look gorgeous! Wishing you lots of luck with the rest of the puppies and hope they are all healthy and mum enjoys her rest between the pups!  Good luck!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

oooh congrats!! they are gorgeous :flrt: hope you and mum and pups so far are doing ok! sounds like your gonna need 1 hell of a good sleep when its over pimp!! hehe. good luck for the rest xxx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

4th born bitch


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

Awww they all look so gorgeous, hope she doesn't go on for to long so that you can get yourself a good nights sleep and feel better soon


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Hope mom, pups and you are ok, they look so cute!


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow congrats on the so-far smooth delivery! Oh and the gorgeous pups of course. Is that an umbilical cord in the last photo? The mum chews that off doesnt she...
So how many more you expecting? Theres quite a variation in colour with the first few. Looks like their going to be a lovely bunch! Good luck with the rest of the delivery! x

Elke.


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww they are adorable :flrt: the mother is gorgeous aswell! Congrats! I hope you feel better soon aswell xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking great! :2thumb:

4 so far then?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooo they are gorgeous, hope mum is ok, and continues to do well & get those naps in between, you must be so tired


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

What beautiful little squishes you have! :flrt:

Best of luck with the rest of the whelping! xxx


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow beautiful pups :flrt: Congrats!

Goodluck with the rest!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Dying on my feet and she's having a sleep.

Hubby has alarm set for 2am to give me a few hours kip as I have to get kids to school in the morning. Thankfully Beren's bus gives me and alex a lift to her school, so only the walk back so 10 mins at most.

But it's not ever anything I do lightly. I have Degenerative Disc Disease on top of many other disability issues. 
But a bitches need is greater than mine, I have drugs to mask my pain and continuelly crumbling spine. This is my last litter for 2 years now. so least after all this I will be able to have a normal for me sleep routine lol

Again, my reason for breeding was to keep pups back. same as my last litter which I have kept 2. 
Then when my oldies pass (touch wood not for ages) that I will have my line I started with 10 years ago, still living on in them.

5th pup bitch


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> image




Gorgeous pups so far Pimp. Love that little one lay on top of the others.

Best of luck to you & Mum, Hope you get a decent amount of sleep sometime soonish.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Esarosa said:


> Gorgeous pups so far Pimp. Love that little one lay on top of the others.
> 
> Best of luck to you & Mum, Hope you get a decent amount of sleep sometime soonish.


 
I wish!!! 

This rate I'll be up all night and most of tomorrow.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

number 6. Dog pup.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

7th pup. Bitch









Yes. Still can feel more


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

how many more to go, do you reckon?


Hopefully you can get some sleep soon!


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

number 7 is beautiful!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> how many more to go, do you reckon?
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can get some sleep soon!


36 :whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

8th pup. bitch


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

They are all gorgeous :flrt: perfect babies!

How are you and Mum doing?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Flippin heck! She has taken her time, no wonder you're exhausted!!! :gasp:

I feel very greatful now that all of mine pop them out ina few hours, and that is tiring.worrying enough! 

Congrats on the pups, they really are gorgeous little cuties as puppies!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

:flrt: all gorgeous but they weren't going to be anything else :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

That was an extremely long whelping session. I hope they were all delivered safely and that mum is ok. Having babies puts such a strain on you, no matter what species!
Inuits are gorgeous dogs! 

Congratulations to you and mum for each tiny miracle that was born! Well done Pimp for being there to support your bitch even when you are feeling so rough.

Lots of love to the teeny weeny lil darlings, and mum, and even to you Pimp! Hopefully it'll help you to recover quickly!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Stacey010884 said:


> That was an extremely long whelping session. I hope they were all delivered safely and that mum is ok. Having babies puts such a strain on you, no matter what species!
> Inuits are gorgeous dogs!
> 
> Congratulations to you and mum for each tiny miracle that was born! Well done Pimp for being there to support your bitch even when you are feeling so rough.
> ...



there still coming :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> there still coming :lol2:


 Was just about to say, 'It ain't over yet!' :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i want first dibs on girls number 8 :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I want a dog like there dad, quite number 2 and 6 :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

pimps im on my way over to collect pup number 8 :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Still?! Aw! My heart goes out to you mummy and Nanny Pimpy!

I could never breed. I know you keep a couple from your litters Pimp but I couldn't part with any. I'd call dibs on every single one of the little darlings. haha.

I wish you both the best of luck as the day, and the births, ware on! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

temerist said:


> pimps im on my way over to collect pup number 8 :flrt:


 I hope you're lactating. Pup's gonna need it.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

can men lactate? :lol2:

i have 2 litters here, sure my bitches wont mind an extra mouth :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

temerist said:


> can men lactate? :lol2:
> 
> i have 2 litters here, sure my bitches wont mind an extra mouth :lol2:


is number 8 the black and white one cos if it is you will have a fight on your hands someone has already put there mark on it over on FB,


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Oops! I'm really sorry! I have no gender sense.

Wow! Just looked at your sig! Love Tibetan Mastiffs! I never actually knew of the breed until I watched a film called Man's Best Friend which is kinda pants but it's about a dog so I still enjoy it. Max was so handsome I wanted to find out what he was. The TM was the closest resemblance I could find and all I can say is "beautiful!".

Inuits.. Tibetan Mastiffs.... so much eye candy!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i know pimps just told me


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> Oops! I'm really sorry! I have no gender sense.
> 
> Wow! Just looked at your sig! Love Tibetan Mastiffs! I never actually knew of the breed until I watched a film called Man's Best Friend which is kinda pants but it's about a dog so I still enjoy it. Max was so handsome I wanted to find out what he was. The TM was the closest resemblance I could find and all I can say is "beautiful!".
> 
> Inuits.. Tibetan Mastiffs.... so much eye candy!


think thats how everyone knows the breed because of that film. i actually like the film :blush:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

temerist said:


> think thats how everyone knows the breed because of that film. i actually like the film :blush:


 
Don't worry, me too. I cheer for Max when he's being a good doggie (which is usually when he's killing bad guys) and cry at the end cos I'm too much of a softie.

Sorry to hear that the puppy you wanted has already been reserved but you have many of your own you can coo over.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

number 9 was sadly still born. so have sat crying doing everything to try and revive him. Sadly his cord was round his neck.
He was big pup at 1lb 4 oz. Just getting a box ready for him and have a nice blanket to wrap him in. He was a Black and white dog. 
To be honest, looks like he was dead a long time before the other pups had been born. But I always at least try. 

So I'm going to be off for a while as I need to sort my head out.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> number 9 was sadly still born. so have sat crying doing everything to try and revive him. Sadly his cord was round his neck.
> He was big pup at 1lb 4 oz. Just getting a box ready for him and have a nice blanket to wrap him in. He was a Black and white dog.
> To be honest, looks like he was dead a long time before the other pups had been born. But I always at least try.
> 
> So I'm going to be off for a while as I need to sort my head out.


sending you loads of cuddles, they was noting you could do hun we all know you tried your hardest RIP little man


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

very sorry pimps :grouphug:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss! It's been such a long birth and it's a big litter so you should be real proud that you've done so well so far! You did all you could. You gave a better fight for him than perhaps others may have done. You gave him the best chance at life.

I'm sorry for your pain and sorrow. May he rest in peace, smiling down on you knowing you loved him since before he was born and that you will still. xx


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: sweet dreams little one x


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

senna sends you a cyber foot lick


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

If I had a digicam right now I'd send you a foot lick too. I don't mind salty... I'll wash my mouth out afterwards though anyway.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this little pup hun. BIG hugs to you, Mum & all the Puppies. Hope you have managed to get some rest & feel better soon.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on all the little wrigglers!! Am very sorry to hear about the one little one, though  At least you tried {{{hugs}}}


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

congrats on the puppies so far, im ever so sorry abut the little boy who didnt make it. R.i.P little one


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of the pup.

Well done on all the rest Pimerella your doing a fantastic job playing midwife. I hope your all ok and pups and mum are doing well.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear about the lost little one. 

I'm sure you know there would have been nothing you could have done, but I also know that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear about No.9 - such a shame but at least you tried, even though you felt he might have been dead for a while!

RIP little pup.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about the last dog 

x


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Would like to say a huge thank you to all for your kind words. 
I have been in bits most of the day and it was certainly nce to see so many had wished the little boy who passed well over the Rainbow Bridge. He'll be happy in the arms of my dad and well loved thats for sure.

Mum and pups are doing great and Mum 'Karma' is doing what she did through the whole labour, sleeping. 
Settled with her 8 babies. 8 is Definately more than enough pups for both her and myself to cope with. 

I just have to decided between bitches 3, 4,5 and 7 as to which 2 we will be running on/keeping.

5 bitches and 3 dogs
2 bitches and 1 dog are fully booked. But have 3 other people interested in the other pups. 
Clare is having a dog pup. And 2 other currently Shadowlands Owners are waiting to come see them.

Anyway, Time for a bath and an early night.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

hee hee I am so excited I have been showing the pics to Senna :blush:

Glad mum and babies are doing well now GO TO BED :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

HUge congrats on the safe arrival of the 8 little ones and my sympathy for the wee boy who decided not to stay.:grouphug:


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry about the dog pup... RIP wee man, but on a brighter note I'm so happy that you have plenty of little girls to choose from :2thumb:

Give mum a very gentle squeeze and tell her well done from me, well done to you too... lovely little foofies!


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahhhh so sorry to hear about the last little boy pup. I bet you did everything possible to try and revive him. RIP little pup. Mum has done so well with such a long whelp - all aided by you as her midwife. You should be so proud of yourself. I hope you will manage to try and regain some sleep time and energy back for yourself Pimperella.:notworthy::notworthy:

Jules


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess who I got to meet today :whistling2:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Although, I LOVE Suki!!! She needs to come live here *nods*


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Guess who I got to meet today :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> ...


hope you didn't run of with my boy :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol
Just got back from 4th Vet appointment. 
Karma had an womb infection and on thursday she was very bad. So lots and lots of drugs for her and a huge course of antibios. 
All pups have been vet checked and are doing great.

Hence why I have been quiet on here as I have been spending virtually every moment with her, making sure she was happy and comfy.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hope she gets better soon hun an congrats on the pups


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

Just seen this thread and wanted to say congrats on your new arrivals and I am so sorry about number nine. I wish you the very best with the hard work ahead :lol2: . I did not have a litter last year me and the girls had a year off. Reading your thread bought lots of happy memories flooding back and made me realise I need to get in shape and get some sleep if we are having pups this year my girls sail through but I think that is because I do most of the work :lol2:

Good luck with them they look gorgeous.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> hope you didn't run of with my boy :flrt: :flrt:


Nope, but may have to make plans to nab Sookie  :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

would like to see you try :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> would like to see you try :lol2::lol2:


 
Out of my cold dead hands!!!!!! My cold dead hands I say!!! :lol2:

My brother has already put his claim to her lol He already has claim on Sookie's mum, Wayakin, and Waya's mum Ista! lol He fell in love with Ista when she was a pup 11 years ago. Fell in love with Wayakin when she was born and now he's met Sookie and wants her aswell lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* She is lovely!! I said to Gary that I thought it was strange that I really fell for the older pup (I am a big girl when it comes to babies). Maybe it'll change when the young'uns are running about, but at the moment, Sookie wins! *lol*


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Out of my cold dead hands!!!!!! My cold dead hands I say!!! :lol2:
> 
> My brother has already put his claim to her lol He already has claim on Sookie's mum, Wayakin, and Waya's mum Ista! lol He fell in love with Ista when she was a pup 11 years ago. Fell in love with Wayakin when she was born and now he's met Sookie and wants her aswell lol



:lol2: but they are all gorgeous Keano is a firm favourite for me followed by Che :flrt:


----------

